# SONIC iS BACK GUYS



## Valwin (Oct 19, 2012)

SANIC iS BACK GUYS


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 19, 2012)

False advertising. Valwin, don't post Doodle Jump trailers any more or you'll get rebanned.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 19, 2012)

...Sonic Doodle Jump. Fanfuckingtastic.

ermergerd nerjad egern hory shet.


----------



## Valwin (Oct 19, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> False advertising. Valwin, don't post Doodle Jump trailers any more or you'll get rebanned.



whut for what ? i dint know sonic was against the rules now


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 19, 2012)

Valwin said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > False advertising. Valwin, don't post Doodle Jump trailers any more or you'll get rebanned.
> ...



It was a joke.

Lighten up buddy, the mods sure have.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 19, 2012)

Sonic left?


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 19, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


*Rages internally*


----------



## Mars_x (Oct 19, 2012)

Ah, I remember when I played this as a small resolution Java game.


----------



## Valwin (Oct 19, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...



 my bad iknow


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 19, 2012)

Sonic really is the Star Wars of the gaming world, isn't he? Despite brief flashes of potential, even the most staunch defenders of the faith admit it's time for it to die with what little remains of its dignity. But just when you think the ordeal is finally over, the developers come up with yet another way to tear open the coffin and abuse the corpse.


----------



## Windaga (Oct 19, 2012)

This looks like it would be a cool extra mini game in the chao garden.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 19, 2012)

Sega paid people to make this game?

It looks fan made.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 19, 2012)

Blaze163 said:


> Sonic really is the Star Wars of the gaming world, isn't he? Despite brief flashes of potential, even the most staunch defenders of the faith admit it's time for it to die with what little remains of its dignity. But just when you think the ordeal is finally over, the developers come up with yet another way to tear open the coffin and abuse the corpse.



I thought Star Wars was the Star Wars of the gaming world?

Galactic Dance Off, that's all.


----------



## DrOctapu (Oct 19, 2012)

Sega never fails to impress. Before this I didn't think it was possible to go lower than rock bottom.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 19, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonic really is the Star Wars of the gaming world, isn't he? Despite brief flashes of potential, even the most staunch defenders of the faith admit it's time for it to die with what little remains of its dignity. But just when you think the ordeal is finally over, the developers come up with yet another way to tear open the coffin and abuse the corpse.
> ...



Yeah, just found that on Youtube....I feel violated by that 'Naturally' song under normal circumstances. Now I feel violated on a whole new level...



DrOctapu said:


> Sega never fails to impress. Before this I didn't think it was possible to go lower than rock bottom.



If they carry on like this they'll have to do a remake of Armageddon, where a big blue spiky ball is heading towards the Earth. The governments of the world put their faith in Sega executives for their expertise in reaching depths beyond rock bottom most. They dig to the core of the asteroid using Knuckles' Shovel Claws and drop a bomb shaped like a TV monitor with Eggman's face on. They make it just in time, but to finally please the fans a fragment of the asteroid breaks through the atmosphere and hits Charmy the Bee right between the eyes in the end credits.


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 19, 2012)

Believe it or not, this is nothing new.
In fact, it's just an old Sonic mobile game brought to iOS.










That old version is closer visually to Sonic Advance, this iOS version is more like Sonic 4.

There have been other Sonic mobile games too, the difference is that now, Mobile games aren't laughed at by everybody because of the growing popularity of iOS and Android.
Check it out, Sonic Golf.


----------



## DaggerV (Oct 19, 2012)

Maybe they'll run it so far into the ground he'll be worth pennies, and I can buy him and do a proper resurrection ... or let the poor sod rest in peace.


----------



## Mars_x (Oct 19, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> Believe it or not, this is nothing new.
> In fact, it's just an old Sonic mobile game brought to iOS.



Yeah. This is the one I used to play...
never got the 2nd one tho, probably because of the higher resolution (not supported by my phone at the time).
The sprite work looks pretty nice! I wish I had played that one instead.


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 19, 2012)

Mars_x said:


> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> > Believe it or not, this is nothing new.
> ...



Sega seriously need to remember that good things can be done with 2D sprites.
Enough pre-rendered graphics or using 3d models, actually draw some nice environments and character animations!
Nintendo have been guilty of this too, heck so has the film industry, everyone demands to see 3D animated models instead of hand drawn anything and it's heartbreaking.


----------



## Mars_x (Oct 19, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> Sega seriously need to remember that good things can be done with 2D sprites.
> Enough pre-rendered graphics or using 3d models, actually draw some nice environments and character animations!
> Nintendo have been guilty of this too, heck so has the film industry, everyone demands to see 3D animated models instead of hand drawn anything and it's heartbreaking.



The exact same thing I was thinking the other day, I think the last animated movie I didnt see (lack of time, but
I should get to it!) was The Illusionist, looks a-m-a-z-i-n-g, and while I dont dislike 3D for films, It just does not feel
traditional ennough. In the same way game polygons dont feel nostalgic ennough.
Things loose their charm when modernized. Maybe this is why I love and support indie games.

Edit:

Regarding Sega, they released a game produced by Arkedo! recently called Hell Yeah! Wrath of the Dead Rabbit.
While its not using sprites, it has beautiful vector art with a retro feel, makes me think Sega hasn't forgotten.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 19, 2012)

Mars_x said:


> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> > Sega seriously need to remember that good things can be done with 2D sprites.
> ...



I feel the same about the Fire Emblem series. The 2D sprites in the GBA games, gorgeous. The 2.5/3D models in the DS game, look like ass. It's worth remembering that technically advanced graphics and aesthetically pleasing graphics are not one and the same. Case and point, today's 'gritty' and 'urban' realistic shooters are all very technically advanced and very realistic. Super Mario World is pretty damn primative by comparison. I'd rather be playing Super Mario World as it comes from an era where colours other than grey and brown were still legal.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 19, 2012)

I would've preferred Sonic Jump On It, but I guess we don't live in a perfect world.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 19, 2012)

That trailer was amazing! I especially loved how technology has improved to the point where characters can jump from one device, fly into our reality, and then land in another device.


----------



## Pleng (Oct 19, 2012)

Lot of hating going on in this thread. I think the game looks really good. Reminds me Of Jungle Zone Act 2 on the Master System. If I ever get a controller for my phone, I'll be getting this.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 19, 2012)

Sonic was never dead.


>Sonic Colours and Sonic Generations.


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 19, 2012)

It makes me sad to see Sonic reduced to this.  They should have let Sonic die after Sonic 3 and be a legend.


----------



## Carnivean (Oct 19, 2012)

soulx said:


> Sonic was never dead.
> 
> 
> >Sonic Colours and Sonic Generations.


Nine years between adventure 2 and sonic colours was a pretty dead period, yo.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 19, 2012)

Carnivean said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Sonic was never dead.
> ...



Adventure 2 was crap though.

Also I played Sonic Colors and it wasn't bad but it was from a triumphant return. Considering how good other platformers are in the past few generations, Sonic is practically dead.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 19, 2012)

soulx said:


> Sonic was never dead.
> 
> 
> >Sonic Colours and Sonic Generations.





Sagat said:


> It makes me sad to see Sonic reduced to this.  They should have let Sonic die after Sonic 3 and be a legend.



Both points of view have their merits. Sonic would have been the ultimate legend had he finished his career after Sonic and Knuckles at the latest. People would remember him as one of the greatest series stars of all time, instead of the cash cow he is today, with an entourage of pointless creatures tagging along with him like Beliebers.

He has had brief flashes of brilliance, such as Colours and Generations, but to be fair he's also been responsible for games so bad that they almost cost me my faith in humanity as a whole. Sonic 2006 was so bad that I broke my original Xbox 360 in a fit of rage waiting for one of the dozen consecutive loading screens to piss off and die with some dignity.

It's sad that Sega clearly know how to make an awesome Sonic game, with the portable installments always incredible and some of the console versions being pretty damn sweet, but they just don't put the effort in any more. Here's a valuable word of advice from a life-long fan, Sega. Take your time and make one or two incredible Sonic games like Generations, instead of making an endless stream of drek like Sonic 4. Give the Blue Blur the respect he deserves. The levels are meant to be speedruns, not the development cycles.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 19, 2012)

Fuck yeah SEGA! This is what gamers want! A remake of a shitty 2005 symbian game.

I'll wait for the them to announce a new Ristar game, only this one will be a Angry Birds clone.

Most stuff they do for iOS is just for the casual crowd who see the word "Sonic" and buy it regardless.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 19, 2012)

Blaze163 said:


> Both points of view have their merits. Sonic would have been the ultimate legend had he finished his career after Sonic and Knuckles at the latest. People would remember him as one of the greatest series stars of all time, instead of the cash cow he is today, with an entourage of pointless creatures tagging along with him like Beliebers.
> 
> He has had brief flashes of brilliance, such as Colours and Generations, but to be fair he's also been responsible for games so bad that they almost cost me my faith in humanity as a whole. Sonic 2006 was so bad that I broke my original Xbox 360 in a fit of rage waiting for one of the dozen consecutive loading screens to piss off and die with some dignity.
> 
> It's sad that Sega clearly know how to make an awesome Sonic game, with the portable installments always incredible and some of the console versions being pretty damn sweet, but they just don't put the effort in any more. Here's a valuable word of advice from a life-long fan, Sega. Take your time and make one or two incredible Sonic games like Generations, instead of making an endless stream of drek like Sonic 4. Give the Blue Blur the respect he deserves. The levels are meant to be speedruns, not the development cycles.



The only way Sonic would be "the ultimate legend" is if Mario died or was brutally crippled in a tragic skiing accident. When it comes to platformers Mario was (and is) just better. Whereas Mario did things like, I dunno, get better design, Sonic just slipped downhill. Mario has always been one step ahead of Sonic and its made Sonic games seem significantly worse.

In general I've found the level designs of Sonic to just get worse and worse. The games are less about speed as they are about memory. It's not even like a Rayman Origins trial-and-error where you can have some time to realize what's ahead of you and possibly hit it without memorization, it's stupid things like putting a huge speed on you and putting a spike trap right ahead of you so you slam into it, unable to know that, and lose all your rings. If it's not that, half the levels are on-rails practically, you just press right to win.

Even the "great" Sonic games like Colors and Generations still feel utterly second rate compared to SMG and SMG2.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 19, 2012)

Clearly you've never seen my nephew play the original Super Mario Bros, Guild. You'd know that Mario has died a great many times.

I was fortunate enough to experience both series as a kid, but to be honest I always held the original Sonic games in ever so slightly higher regard. They simply appealed to me more. I will concede that Mario is the real hero of gaming, I cannot deny this. Mario Bros 3, 'nuff said. But to me, the first four Sonic games are untouchable. Whereas Mario has the mis-step of Mario 2/Doki Doki Panic or whatever it was called. Mario is the king of gaming, but for a brief flash of time he had major competition from Sonic. It was only when Sega suddenly hiring a barge load of howler monkeys with terminal brain damage to staff their quality control department that Sonic fell from grace. Mario's fortunate enough to have Shigsy as a dad, so he got the best, so he survived. Once Mario World hit, the war was over.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 19, 2012)

Colours and Generations were good Sonic games but not great (the proper versions and not the Dimps ones), they handled Sonic in 3D much better than any game before them though. Colors got old after a bit and Generations had some poor levels.

The problem with Sonic is that SEGA gets Sonic Team to still make them and Sonic Team have lost most of it's core members (they also had massive help from Sega Technical Institute during Sonic 2-Knuckles). Sonic Team just cannot do a full 3D title properly, Biller Hatcher was OK enough but still had a lot of flaws.  I quite like what Dimps did with Sonic Advance but then afterwards they lost the platforming side of the series and just did the "press one direction and press a button here and there" style gameplay.

Sega should hand this franchise over to a new developer with new ideas, who can approach the series with a new angle. Kinda like how Retro did DKC Returns, anyone else would have just farted out a prettier DKC game but Retro looked at what worked and what didn't in the series and then added their own spin on it too.

Of course there was that rumour a while back that Sega were going the Skylanders route with this:


> - Sonic Team and Sega are looking to better monetize Sonic
> - potentially “massive” and “total” reboot
> - Sega and Sonic Team are “committed” to the reboo
> - speed, platforming, and surreal environments will remain
> ...


----------



## Pleng (Oct 19, 2012)

Pleng said:


> Lot of hating going on in this thread. I think the game looks really good. Reminds me Of Jungle Zone Act 2 on the Master System. If I ever get a controller for my phone, I'll be getting this.



I've just downloaded the flash version. Lots of potential, but the controls are waaaay to sensitive on the flash game. Will the official one be using motion controls? I think this game would be really suited to that.

Is there a release date for the Android version?


----------



## kisamesama (Oct 19, 2012)

Mars_x said:


> Ah, I remember when I played this as a small resolution Java game.



yup me too!! it was a long time ago!!


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 19, 2012)

just make another sonic adventure game.

i also liked shadow the hedgehog. if it wasnt for the whole alien thing, the game would have been perfect, even with the weapons


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 19, 2012)

Douchebag Sega: Wants to appeal to old school Sonic fans again, makes Sonic doodlejump clone.


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 19, 2012)

Spoiler






Guild McCommunist said:


> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> > Both points of view have their merits. Sonic would have been the ultimate legend had he finished his career after Sonic and Knuckles at the latest. People would remember him as one of the greatest series stars of all time, instead of the cash cow he is today, with an entourage of pointless creatures tagging along with him like Beliebers.
> ...





I agree that Mario is the platform king, but up until Sonic 3 and Knuckles my favorite was Sonic. After that, Mario simply annihilated everyone else.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 19, 2012)

Oddly enough, the first thing I though about when I saw this wasn't Doodle Jump at all or Icy Tower at all - in fact, it was Sonic Avalanche.

Sonic Avalanche was a fan game made in the GBA days for the PC by a group called Shadow Team, consisting of Dreadknux (founder of The Sonic Stadium), Roareye (his brother) and Anarchy Bat (whom I did not know personally). I used to be an avid member in that community, actually - ah, the good old days.

The premise is practically the same, and since they're both Sonic games, the similarities are hard to miss. It's an odd, nostalgic feeling to see such an "unintentional throwback".


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 29, 2012)

Wish there was an android version. Normally I don't care for these kind of games, but this looks like a souped up version of Happy Jump or Abduction, with a cool twist.


----------

